# Suggestions on E-Collar after Surgery



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I couldn't find an inflatable (which I wanted to try) when we needed a cone this 
month, but I got a soft fabric one ($26) and it was a world of difference from using the plastic. It is flexible, but would have worked for post-neuter

would love someone to post a pic of pup in inflatable.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

You mean like this one?










Works great and got it at Petco. We got the largest they had and honestly we could of gone down one size.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

oh, that looks great - how much was it? much possibility of being punctured?, and if it was, would it still be useable?


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

We also had great success with the inflatable collar after our dog had some extensive lypoma removal. The fabric was quite tough. I wouldn't be concerned about a puncture at all. He was so much more comfortable than with the huge Elizabethan collar and the doorways took much less of a beating too! I believe ours came from Dr. Foster and Smith. At the time the chain pet stores weren't carrying them (we checked) so I'm not sure what it is that they carry. I hope all goes well with the surgery!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

spruce said:


> oh, that looks great - how much was it? much possibility of being punctured?, and if it was, would it still be useable?


We got ours at PETCO. I think it was around $20. I think it depends on where the wound or incision is as to how well this works. We got it for Jake when he had a lump removed high on his hip. I am not sure how well it would work if he was being neutered. he may of still been able to get at it with this collar on. Very resistant to puncture also.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have tried the inflatable collar. Unfortunately the dogs were able to twist around past it and get to their neuter incision anyway. 

They do lamp shade shaped ones made out of softer material like this; but I don't know how well they work.

http://www.amazon.com/Comfy-Cone-Ex...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1245870050&sr=8-2

or this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938811&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I've used a clear plastic lampshade one from Petco and it made a big difference as far as dog's head not running into walls all the time. It was also a little bit more forgiving when he ran into doorways (although I tried really hard to guide him through the doorways so that didn't happen, which is probably easier with a 9-year-old dog on pain meds than a post-neuter dog).

I don't know if they're easily available for large dogs, but there are also collars that are really stiff and just keep their necks from bending, like for a person who had whiplash or something. I've seen those work on a dog who kept pulling an IV catheter out of his front leg (he could lay his head down on his front paws but he couldn't get his neck angled enough to lick them), so I'm sure they'd work for a neuter incision. I think you'd have to take it off for eating/drinking, but at least the dog doesn't run into doorways.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I used a clear plastic one from the vet (not cheap).
She hated it, after fighting endlessy with her to put it on, she eventually chew it beyond recognition.

We bought a second collar and before putting it on I rubbed MATURE cheddar cheese inside it. Whilst she was busy licking and enjoying I had all the time in the world to put it on (which is not an easy thing to do). 

It didn't take her long to learn to love it after that. She never chewed it again!!

Back then I didn't know that an inflatable one existed... It looks pretty cosy!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Both of mine have been in Elizabethan collars. Buzz was first and to save my legs I went to PetSmart and got the inflatable one. Did real good until Clover (puppy teeth at time) put some holes in it. On the companies web site they tell you to spray with bitter apple to keep other dogs from biting it. The company did send a new inner tube for it free of charge!
Clover had leg surgery and was in the hard plastic collar. I ordered the ComfyCone and it was great until Clover figured out she could chew it to. So she could only wear it when I was there with her! In the 8 weeks she had to wear a 'lamp shade' we went through 3 hard plastic collars! She chewed them, cracked them to pieces! There was more duck tape showing on them than clear plastic! She even figured out how to wiggle, push it down on her neck and she got to her splint and chewed it one night!
She's one smart and determined little girl. 7 months now. Just love her!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker is going thru this right now, as his surgery was today. No collar yet, as I am sitting with him on the floor. He hasn't tried to lick in much, but I know he will need one tonight. We have a cone, but the inflatable looks like a better option.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I've never seen that one - Griff had the old fashioned, hard plastic HUGE one. It was weird at first but then he realized he could have fun throwing dirt around with it using it as a scoop! :doh:

Best wishes with the surgery - and don't go without that thing - Griff's Vet office sent him home without one because he was being a good boy - took him a very little time unsupervised and he ripped out all but one stitch. They took him in and held him down and stapled him - I'm sure that didn't feel very good!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

We used the BiteNot collar on Penny after her spay. She could use her crate , eat, drink and didn't bang into things. We paid an extra deposit to the vet and it was refunded when we returned the collar. He is a link.

http://www.jbpet.com/BiteNot-Collars,444.html


----------



## sillybilly914 (Sep 15, 2008)

used two inflatable collars from petco
size large for 8 mo 62 lb golden


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

The inflatable one doesn't work....Dream learned how to get it off quickly after her ACL repair. Layla has now learned the same trick... it also does not keep them from the incision, they can still reach.

Maybe just try a tshirt, but after my experience last night I would use one with long sleeves, and cut extra holes.


----------

